# Wie installiert man Gentoo Linux



## wingman (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Ich war immer bei Suse und jetzt habe ich kein bock mehr drauf. jetzt will ich das Getoo Linux installieren aber wie. Benutzerhandbuch von Getoo bringt mich gar nicht weiter. Wie muss ich die Installation CD starte. Habe das Packet packages-pentium4-2004.2.iso

Und habe es schon richtig gebrennt. Es bootet auch nicht.

Bitte hilft mir

Gruss Dave


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2004)

OhmeinGott. 

Die Gentoo Anleitung ist die wohl beste Installationsanleitung die ich je gelesen habe. Aber Gentoo ist nicht wie Suse CD rein, klick klick klick, Willkommen auf Linux... Bei Gentoo musst du dir aus den verschiedenen Stages dein Zeugs selbst zusammenstellen. Es ist nicht umsonst ein recht kompliziertes (und gutes) Linux. Aber schau dir doch mal sowas wie Fedora Core 2a an?


----------



## wingman (29. Juli 2004)

Was ist das Fedora Core 2a

Wenn es ein anderes Linux ist dan ist es . Ich will Getoo

Gruss Dave


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2004)

Ja, Fedora Core 2a ist ein anderes Linux. Nenn mir doch mal bitte drei Gruende, warum es unbedingt Gentoo sein muss?

PS: Achte doch etwas auf deine Rechtschreibung


----------



## wingman (29. Juli 2004)

Weil alle mir das entpfohlen haben. Das es ein geiles, schnelles, fehlerloses Linux ist.

Darum will ich das. Die Installation ist das schwerste, aber nachher nicht mehr

Kannst mir nicht helfen?

Gruss Dave


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2004)

Geil ist meine Freundin...

Schnell - vielleicht. Mich haben damals die zig Stunden Gnome compilen genervt... 

Fehlerlos? Ich sag dir du machst mehr Fehler rein bei der Installation als es gibt ;-)

Heute kam die erste Beta von Vidalinux (Gentoo für den Desktop) raus. Vielleicht ist das was für dich? Ich werds nachher mal anprobieren ;-)

So, dann aber mal zu deinem Problem...

Haettest du die Anleitung von Ge*n*too (nicht Getoo  ) gelesen, wuerdest du wissen, dass du zum booten ein Mini-Live-Linux brauchst.







  - http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/index.xml

Fabian


----------



## wingman (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Die habe ich! 

Ich war gekommen bis zu root

Gruss Dave


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von wingman _
> *Habe das Packet packages-pentium4-2004.2.iso*


Deswegen dachte ich, du hast keine Live-CD. 

So, wenn die CD gebootet ist und du im Live-Linux bist, dann gehts hier weiter:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2


----------



## wingman (29. Juli 2004)

Ich habe Gentoo Universal LiveCD

Gruss Dave


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2004)

Ja also, dann lies doch bitte auf dieser Seite weiter, steht alles da.


----------



## Helmut Klein (29. Juli 2004)

Wenn du erwartest, dass wir dir jetzt jeden Happen vorkauen, obwohl du keine Ahnung hast und nur weil du einfach Gentoo Linux haben *musst* - dann liegst du falsch.

Ob deine Freunde die kompetentesten Leute auf diesem Gebiet sind, steht auch noch im Zweifel - denn so leicht ist es (für einen Anfänger ohne Hilfe) sicherlich nicht.

Du musst auf jeden Fall von der Live-Cd booten, dann eine Internetverbindung aufbauen (adsl-setup für ADSL - oder per net-conf/ifconfig+route falls du einen Gateway nutzt) und dir das Installationsmanual (entweder das auf der CD mitgelieferte oder das  aus dem Internet) über "links" anzeigen lassen.

In dem Installationsmanual (welches übers Internet auch auf deutsch verfügbar ist) steht dann alles *Schritt für Schritt* drin.

Ich weiß nicht wie das mit den neuen Live-CD Versionen ist, aber bei der Version 1.4 hatte man direkt nach dem boot einen freundlichen Text in dem eigentlich alles (so wie hier, auf englisch) erläutert wurde.


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2004)

Danke Socke, das wollte ich sagen ;-)

Und den Link zur Anleitung hab ich dir schon 2x gegeben.


----------



## wingman (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo 

Ich steige glaub trotzdem auf ein anderes Linux

Ist das Fedora Core 2a Linux gut. Ist es besser als Suse

Gruss Dave


----------



## squeaker (30. Juli 2004)

Das ist fast so wie die Frage ob du lieber Chicken-Burger oder Cheeseburger isst. Dem einem schmeckt das besser, dem anderen das. Ausprobieren ist da das einzige das hilft.


----------



## Fabian (30. Juli 2004)

Trotzdem kann ich dir eine Empfehlung geben:

Ich hab das Fedora Core 2a meinen Eltern installiert - sie hatten bis dato nie was mit Linux gemacht. Es laeuft extrem stabil, schnell, leicht zu konfigurieren (wenn man's den so will), leicht zu installieren - und nicht kompliziert aufgebaut. Und richtig viel Software ist auch dabei bei Bedarf.

PS: Die DVD mit  allem drauf gibts zur Zeit inkl. RedHat Magazin beim Haendler deiner Wahl, fuer 10,- € (mir gefallen DVD's immer besser als x CDs)


----------



## wingman (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Ich bin dran an der DVD Version am Downloaden. Mega gross das Teil 4.1 Ghz

Gruss Dave


----------



## Thorsten Ball (31. Juli 2004)

Ganz schön schnell so eine DVD mit 4.1 Ghz...


----------



## JohannesR (31. Juli 2004)

410.000.000 Umdrehungen/Sekunde


----------



## Fabian (31. Juli 2004)

Ich wuerd mal sagen, sei froh das du "nur" Fedora genommen hast und nicht Gentoo, weil wie man in deinen anderen Threads sieht klappts auch schon hier nicht richtig. Lies auch hier mal die ganzen FAQs. 

So, dass wars zu dem Thema von mir ;-)


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. August 2004)

OT, sorry: In diesem Thread gibt es die geilsten Quotes für meine Sammlung


----------



## catzecarlo (21. September 2004)

*Gentoo oder was?*

...warum nimmt "Wingman" nicht KANOTIX. Ist doch auch schneller wie Andere , (da Debian-Basis), und leicht zu installieren und läßt sich auf HD setzen  ...und erkennt viel Hardware.

Ich brech mir auch grade die Flügel am GENTOO 04.1, da ich auch das Commandline System geschafft habe, aber keine X-Umgebung draufkriege. Auch mein Internet geht über DHCP nicht ran, weder Modem noch ISDN, weil da jede Menge Pakete fehlen.
Ich les mal jetzt Euren Tipp zur Installation, mal sehn, wies weitergehn soll ? ;-)


----------



## Helmut Klein (21. September 2004)

*Re: Gentoo oder was?*



> _Original geschrieben von catzecarlo _
> *...warum nimmt "Wingman" nicht KANOTIX. Ist doch auch schneller wie Andere , (da Debian-Basis), und leicht zu installieren und läßt sich auf HD setzen  ...und erkennt viel Hardware.
> *



Höchstwahrscheinlich weil nur "Getoo" wirklich "geil" ist. 



> Ich les mal jetzt Euren Tipp zur Installation, mal sehn, wies weitergehn soll ? ;-)



Einfach ein neues Thema mit detaillierter Problembeschreibung eröffnen.  
Ein guter Anlaufpunkt bei Problemen mit Gentoo ist auch immer deren offizielles Forum.


----------

